
Who Is the Worst Philosopher? - raleighm
https://philosophynow.org/issues/135/Who_Is_The_Worst_Philosopher
======
weare138
When I read the headline I immediately thought Ayn Rand and Nietzsche.
Apparently I'm not alone in that opinion.

